# Married to a US citizen, looking to apply for a green card - help!?



## appletart (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi, I'm from the UK, and married to an American citizen. We are currently living in the UK, but wish to move to the States. 

I plan to work whilst there, obviously.Was wondering which visa/green card to apply for, and how much they cost?

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To move to the US, it's your US citizen spouse who has to start the process toward getting you a spouse visa (and with that, a green card).

The US Embassy in London website has the basics: Marriage to a U.S. Citizen | Embassy of the United States
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Start here:

USCIS - Family of U.S. Citizens

Your wife needs to sponsor you for a spouse visa. It takes between 6 and 9 months to process. When you enter the US you will obtain your Green card, which will enable you to work. It works similarly to the UK spouse visa in that your wife needs a financial requirement/assets to sponsor you - it takes longer to process though.

Since I think you only just got married in the UK, don't know if you can do direct consular application in the UK.


----------



## appletart (Jul 21, 2011)

Crawford said:


> Start here:
> 
> USCIS - Family of U.S. Citizens
> 
> ...


Hi! I was actually married in the states, and then we moved straight here, but have decided we'd actually like to make our home in America.


----------



## appletart (Jul 21, 2011)

So, looking at Marriage to a U.S. Citizen | Embassy of the United States, it looks like my mrs must apply for an I-130. Is that correct.... this is all so confusing!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

appletart said:


> So, looking at Marriage to a U.S. Citizen | Embassy of the United States, it looks like my mrs must apply for an I-130. Is that correct.... this is all so confusing!


Correct


----------



## appletart (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

appletart said:


> So, looking at Marriage to a U.S. Citizen | Embassy of the United States, it looks like my mrs must apply for an I-130. Is that correct.... this is all so confusing!


That's how to get the process started. If she can't meet the financial support requirements, then she should contact her family (parents, siblings) or close friends who may be able to lend a hand or put you up on arrival until you can get yourselves settled. (The co-sponsors will have to submit their financial data, so obviously you want to deal with very close friends.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## appletart (Jul 21, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> That's how to get the process started. If she can't meet the financial support requirements, then she should contact her family (parents, siblings) or close friends who may be able to lend a hand or put you up on arrival until you can get yourselves settled. (The co-sponsors will have to submit their financial data, so obviously you want to deal with very close friends.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


Well, we will have approx $11,000 saved by the time we apply, and hope to have about $20,000 by the time we plan to move. will that be enough?


----------



## Smith Williams (Sep 15, 2012)

*Adjustment of Status Process to Green Card*

For getting USA Green Card, you firstly choose a USA citizen for marriage, then contact a professional lawyer for getting adjustment of status process to green card in USA.:ranger:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

appletart said:


> Well, we will have approx $11,000 saved by the time we apply, and hope to have about $20,000 by the time we plan to move. will that be enough?


There is no fixed number. You need to prove that the US spouse can provide for the non-US spouse - which means having a place to live. The precise amount required will no doubt depend on where you are planning on living when you get to the US. $20,000 can be expected to go a bit further in Arkansas or Tennessee, just to pick a couple examples, than if you're headed for NYC or Washington DC.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

